# libsoup



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi!

I installed libsoup with portmaster (update) but whenever I run *portmaster -a* every time I installed libsoup again.

```
>>> The devel/gir-repository-libsoup port moved to devel/libsoup
>>> Reason: merged into libsoup
```

I don't have any error and my system is FreeBSD 8.1.

Thanks.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

> but whenever I run portmaster -a every time I installed libsoup again


What 
	
	



```
pkg_info | grep libsoup
```
 return? Are you sure that libsoup is installed? A reason that portmaster try to install it again and again is because is not installed (for example compile error).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2010)

pkg_info | grep libsoup

```
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
gir-repository-libsoup-0.6.5_5 Introspection information for libsoup
pkg_info: corrupted record (pkgdep line without argument), ignoring
libsoup-2.32.1      A SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
libsoup-gnome-2.32.1 A SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
```

Thank you DutchDaemon.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

Run: 
	
	



```
grep "^@pkgdep" /var/db/pkg/*/+CONTENTS | awk '{ if (NF != 2) { print $1 } }' | cut -d':' -f1
```
Take one by one the ports you will see, deinstall and reinstall them. I have the same problem and seems to be working.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 26, 2010)

On your /usr/ports/devel exist any gir-repository-libsoup folder? Shouldn't. Also 
	
	



```
pkg_info | grep libsoup
```
 should return:

```
libbsoup-2.32.1 A SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
libsoup-gnome-2.32.1 A SOAP (Simple Object Access Protocol) implementation in C
```
Try 
	
	



```
pkg_delete -f gir-repository-libsoup-0.6.5_5
```


----------



## ckester (Nov 27, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You'll probably need to follow that with

```
portmaster --check-depends
```
to delete the dependency data for any ports that were depending on gir-repository-libsoup.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 28, 2010)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> I installed libsoup with portmaster (update) but whenever I run *portmaster -a* every time I installed libsoup again.
> 
> ...



There was a thread on the freebsd-ports mailing list on Nov 25th.  It hasn't hit the archives yet, so I'll copy the helpful part below.



> Doug Barton <dougb@freebsd.org> 	Fri, Nov 26, 2010 at 00:54
> To: freebsd-ports@freebsd.org
> On 11/25/2010 18:37, ajtiM wrote:
> 
> ...



jrm


----------



## ahavatar (Nov 28, 2010)

In my case, I ran [cmd=]pkgdb -fF[/cmd] and removed gir-repository-libsoup. After that, I haven't had any warnings or errors.


----------

